# The covenant and biblical preservation (John Owen)



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 28, 2022)

… far be it from the thoughts of any Good man, that God whose _Covenant_ with his Church, is, that his Word and spirit shall never depart from it. _Isa. 59. 21. Math. 5. 18. 1 Pet. 1. 25. 1 Cor. 11. Math._ 28. 20. hath left it in uncertainties, about the things that are the foundation of all that _faith_ and _obedience_ which he requires at our hands.

John Owen, _Of the Integrity & Purity of the Hebrew and Greek Text of the Scripture, with Considerations on the PROLEGOMENA, and APPENDIX to the late BIBLIA POLYGLOTTA _(Oxford: though. Robinson, 1659), p. 155.


----------

